# Patrick eyes in-state tuition for illegal immigrant students



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Associated Press - January 10, 2008 10:24 AM ET _

BOSTON (AP) - Governor Deval Patrick says he's researching whether he can take unilateral action to allow illegal immigrants to pay in-state tuition at state colleges.
The governor made the comments while speaking to education and business leaders Thursday morning.
Patrick, who has long supported the idea, says his legal team is looking into whether the change can be made without approval from the Legislature.
House lawmakers soundly rejected in 2006 a bill that would let undocumented immigrant students pay in-state tuition.
Supporters argue that children of illegal immigrants who have graduated from Massachusetts high schools should pay the same tuition as their classmates.
But opponents say he state shouldn't be educating undocumented students so they can take higher paying jobs from legal residents.

http://www.wwlp.com/Global/story.asp?S=7604864


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Once again, congratulations to all the public safety unions who endorsed this shithead. I hope you're all proud of yourselves.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Screw you devel. Instate Tuition is subsidized by our tax dollars. Get this guy out of here. He has done nothing but create more problems. Just ask Jay Severin.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

i was so excited when i heard i was getting my instate tuition waived when i went to school, too bad they just hit you with "fees". the tuition is $837 instate, and no illegals don't deserve instate tuition, they don't deserve to go to school here


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Massachusetts: Where criminals get coddled. What more is there to say? You break the law and illegally enter the country, well come to Massachusetts because we'll cater to you and put you above the out-of-staters just because they live out of state. Never mind the fact that the out-of-staters are citizens of this country and never mind the fact that illegals shouldn't be here, period. This is Massachusetts...


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Why give instate tuition to people who shouldn't be here in the first place? Yet the tax paying citizens of other states have to pay full price. He's trying to end-run it around the legislature too. Not that there isn't enough bleeding heart liberals who wouldn't vote for it in the first place. These politicians have NO shame. Muffy wasn't the best choice but she was a hell of a lot better then "Spend It All Deval".*


----------



## bcibob670 (Dec 16, 2007)

In 2005-06 school year I was going to UMASS boston. I testified at the house committee hearing on this issue. it was open to the public. I was the 3rd person on the list at 9am to testify. the _wonderfull _MARIE P. ST. FLEUR state rep from roxbury that doesn't like to pay taxes made her own list of who would testify. after 7 hours of waiting and listening to others I finally spoke up and they let me speak.

I told them basicly they were advocating giving illegal immigrants and there children in-state tuition that many of my classmates who are US citizens from out of state and military veterans cannot get cause they were transfered from out of state or haven't been a resident of the state for the requisite year to be elgible.

the answer I got from her was well they can get it after they are here a year. only two reps of the 8 asked questions against the instate tuition for illegals.

The gallery of the hearing room was packed with admittedly illegal alien students (who had permission from school to attend the hearing.) some of us against the proposal had to stand for hours . later I had spoken to the the two reps that was against the legislation and they said they need more people to testify at these hearing so they can ask questions that show the legislation is bad.

fortunately that legislation failed.

NOW, once again our illustrious government is trying to force an issue on us just like the courts did with goodrich vs the commonwealth in the MSJC. this time the executive branch wants to unilaterally make law.

HOW can the governor say that state police cannot enforce immigration law becuase there is no jurisdiction but the gov. says he has the jurisdiction give benefits US citizens dont get.

OH incidentally, there is legislation pending to make gay marriage an official state law. again going agianst the majority of the citizens wishes and giving quarter to special interests. 
*4. Officially legalize same-sex "marriage" in Massachusetts
**H1710**, **S918*- "_An Act to protect Massachusetts families through equal access to civil marriage_"

*let your representative know how you feel about the in-state tuition for illegal aliens.*


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Both the Boston Globe and Boston Herald have reported that Deval Patrick is trying to jump over the legislature to give in-state tuition to illegal immigrants. This is outrageous.

We need a movement to stop Deval. Signing this petition below is just a small, small start. Can you email this petition along to your friends and urge them to sign it as well? The louder we are, the more effective we will be.

Here is the link to sign the petition.
http://www.massgop.com/GetActive/Petition.aspx

Thanks,

-Rob 
Robert Willington
Executive Director
Massachusetts Republican Party


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Signed it Gil.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Hate to say it but how surprised is anyone.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

How can anyone be surprised. This guy has coddled criminals since he was elected. I still say "If your a criminal then come to Massachusetts and look at all we offer."


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm not surprised because it was one of the promises he made in his campaign.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

resqjyw0 said:


> I'm not surprised because it was one of the promises he made in his campaign.


I am however suprised that a politician would actually keep a campaign promise.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

jettsixx said:


> I am however suprised that a politician would actually keep a campaign promise.


While I agree with you on that, Patrick is such a radical liberal that you know he couldn't help himself from carrying that out.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

good point


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Deval is a douchebag. 
Thats all I have to say about that.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Hb13 said:


> Deval is a douchebag.
> Thats all I have to say about that.


 thats an insult to douchebags everywhere!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Yup......... Keep giving these freeloaders more and more reasons to WANT to come here !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

In todays paper Deval states he wants to raise health insurance premiums for State Employees. Well I guess someone has to pay for all of the social programs and illegal immigrant education. Welcome to moonbat nation! Together we can piss all over everyone except illegals, criminals, and the welfare state!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/quotes/troosevelt.asp

Some very good points here. Why is it that we cannot have candidates like this anymore?


----------



## SpringfieldBoy (Dec 10, 2007)

More seriously than my last post, I'd like to add that race has no bearing on the discussion at hand. It more importantly the issues is the law. *Illegal immigration* refers to violation of the law. Putting aside the fact that Illegals mostly come here to work and be productive....they still break the law to come here. *ILLEGAL!*

Would anybody support the in-state tuition for let say....for out of state drunk drivers? How about in state embezzlers?

Besides how can you take a guy seriously who's last name is his first and his first his last?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Your all going to die in you 50s!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Q5-TPR you should post it


----------

